

Ask HN: When the hosting company is Sorry for the inconvenience - aarans

When the sites are down for more than 1 hour and the hosting support has nothing but to say "Sorry for the inconvenience but we are looking into it"&#60;p&#62;I've encountered this problem over and over again. Currently facing the problem with ServInt. Is there any thing we can do about this?
======
sp332
If you don't have an SLA, probably the best you can do is ask for your time to
be pro-rated. So each hour of downtime should be refunded 1/720 of your
monthly cost. So the real answer is: don't depend on one host. At least keep a
second host as a backup for when the first one fails.

